# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle تحديثات :  Infinity Chinese Miracle II SCR/SPD-RDA v1.04: New models and features

## mohamed73

*Infinity Chinese Miracle II SCR/SPD-RDA v1.04: New models and features* 
Supported CPU list:
Spreadtrum : SC6530, SC6531, SC6531(A/C/D)
UniSoc     : SC6531E, SC6533, SC6533G
RDA Mirco  : RDA8851 rev A,B,C,L,CL
RDA Micro  : RDA8826 
RDA Mirco RDA8851 rev A,B,C,L,CL
RDA Micro RDA8826
Spreadtrum SC6533/G :
Flashing protocol updated
BOOTROM mode support revised
Updated LOD tools ( flashing / customizing )
Repair security revised (
-> FAC area rebuild
-> 3rd item repair activated 
UserCode reading activated  
Spreadtrum SC6530/6531/A/C/D/E:
Revised Repair security feature
Flashing revised 
-> Secure/Signed lines flashing rebuild 
-> Masterimage build revised
-> Whole flash erase fixed for NOR devices 
Internal loaders updated 
Database revised, loaders re-marked 
Spreadtrum other:
Protocol updated, stuck issues during wrong boot selection fixed
Improved Flashing procedure for SC7701/SC7702 devices 
Flashing customization module revised
InternalDB/ExternalLoader detetection/selection revised      
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

